# Does anybody use Glidden pva primer ?



## propaintersatlanta (Nov 27, 2010)

if so is it worth $33 a 5g bucket


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

propaintersatlanta said:


> if so is it worth $33 a 5g bucket


:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## CPFSam (Nov 8, 2010)

What are you planning on using it for?


----------



## bay area contractor (Sep 19, 2009)

*pva*



propaintersatlanta said:


> if so is it worth $33 a 5g bucket


 
Sounds pretty cheap. Beware.


----------



## CPFSam (Nov 8, 2010)

I dont even think that stuff is technically a sealer. More like watered down mud to use on bare drywall only as a base coat. I wouldnt apply it to anything else.


----------



## Lambrecht (Feb 8, 2010)

At $33.00 for a 5'er it would make it $6.60 per gallon. I think I would look for something a little cheaper or there is no way you will make a profit.......maybe food coloring........


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

I have not used Glidden's PVA but I like to use PPG's 6-2 for new drywall.


----------



## Metro M & L (Jul 21, 2009)

I'll fess up. I use it and like it. Never had a failure, holds color well. And I like it better than the Sherwin Builders solution they charge 20$ a gallon for.


----------



## ibsocal (Apr 17, 2007)

propaintersatlanta said:


> if so is it worth $33 a 5g bucket


I have hands on experience spraying it on new drywall and it works perfect as advertised as primer/sealer :thumbsup:.worth it to me :yes:


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

Sherwin Williams Wallsach is PVA too. Its around 11 a gallon. ($55 a 5er) It is what it is, it is a bare drywall sealer/ primer. There is no point on putting it on previously painted walls though.


----------

